# 

## ravJG

Proszę o rade czy laser ten będzie odpowiedni do wyznaczenia poziomu przy montażu sufitu podwieszanego, jak również do kafelkowania łazienki?

Link:
http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item...0a86acf77d00be

----------


## lesz

dobra zabawka, do wszelakich prac wewnątrz - polecam.
sam kupiłem z 2 miechy temu - w pomieszczeniach to świetne urządzenie, ustalenie poziomu to bajka. Ale jeżeli ktoś się łudzi, że pomierzy coś na zewnątrz w dzień, to raczej bez większych szans. 
Zasięg w pomieszczeniach to spokojnie kilka metrów. Szkoda, że tyka dołączona w zestawie nie ma lepszej podziałki, ale tak czy siak przydaje się.

postaram się wrzucić fotki pokazujące działanie na zewnątrz:
pogoda jak... , niebo zachmurzone, kapuśniaczek - dlatego cokolwiek widać z lasera. przy braku chmur bez szans.
1. testy balkonowe, rzut na ścianę - poniżej 1,5m odległości.

2. tutaj 2 ściana - ok. 4m odległości przy odrobinie fantazji i wysiłku można cośtam zobaczyć...

----------


## ravJG

W moim przypadku miało by służyć tylko do wyznaczania pionu i poziomo wewnątrz budynków, do poziomowania sufitu podwieszanego, kafelkowania przede wszystkim, więc w takim przypadku polecasz ten sprzęt ?

----------


## autorus

ale na pewno chcesz wydać 500zł żeby zawiesić sufit ? 

Choć w sumie ja jestem gadżeciarzem i mam różne dziwne i nie dziwne urządzenia powiedzmy mało potrzebne  :smile:  Np. rejestrator temperatury. Sprawdza temperaturę co 1h i zapisuje.  :smile:

----------


## plamiak

Ja używałem lasera krzyżowego (tyle że Skill) również przy układaniu styropianu pod podłogówkę oraz wyznaczaniu poziomów drzwi i podłóg. Ten laser, wkrętarka i młot udarowy to narzędzia bez których nie zbudowałbym domu.

----------


## ravJG

możesz podac jaki masz model ?

----------


## plamiak

Z obudowy da się tylko odczytać moc - 1 mW ..... sprzęt dużo przeszedł i aktualnie jest tak pobrudzony farbą że nie znalazłem modelu... to  chyba jest taki: http://megastore.pl/44397,Narzedzia-...0150515AC.html
W tym Boschu z pierwszego postu fajna jest ta tyczka... ja poradziłem sobie przyklejając laser do profilu CD lub rury taśmą klejącą... Lasery tej klasy widać tylko w pochmurne dni lub po zaciemnieniu okien, ale akurat ja robiłem wszystko późną jesienią.

----------


## lesz

już raz pisałem - nada się. jeżeli naprawdę będziesz sporo robić (wspomniane sufity, kafelki) warto. Ale jak tylko na wykończenie 1 pokoju, to kup dobrą poziomice, a za resztę kasy zrób rodzinie jakąś frajdę ;p 
Co do boscha - do tej pory w pomieszczeniach nie spotkałem się z problemem braku widoczności, nawet jak słońce dawało przez południowe okno (duży fix + wyjście na balkon) nie było problemu. 

dla mnie wadą skilla jest to, że daje tylko krzyż. Bosch 360 daje poziomą linię dookoła + pionową krechę. Owszem, można mieć tykę/statyw i powoli obracać skilla... ale jak masz wyrzucić z 400 na skilla a potem klnąc... dołóż i te 100 do wygody. (na www boscha ww. produktu był kiedyś filmik jak można go uzywać, marnie nakręcony..., ale można zobaczyć jak toto działa)

----------


## plamiak

To trochę nie tak - Skill daje albo linię poziomą, albo pionową albo krzyż. Brak rzutowania 360 stopni nie jest jakoś szczególnie uciążliwy, aczkolwiek faktycznie dopłacić do tego bajeru warto.

----------


## akm97

-- Witam. Mam pytanie co do działania lasera Bosch PLL 360. Czy to normalny objaw, że linia pozioma nie jest idealnie gładka o równej grubości? Widać to zwłaszcza podczas używania lasera w nocy. Wygląda to tak, że oprócz głównej linii, z dołu i z góry widocznych jest jeszcze kilka cieniutkich linii? Zwłaszcza z odległości 8-10 m. Czy taki objaw świadczy o uszkodzeniu lasera?

----------


## henry22

> Proszę o rade czy laser ten będzie odpowiedni do wyznaczenia poziomu przy montażu sufitu podwieszanego, jak również do kafelkowania łazienki?
> 
> Link:
> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item...0a86acf77d00be


Witam,
tego lasera używałem zaczynając już od ustalania poziomu ław - w nocy widać linie lasera nawet na odległych budynkach. Następnie wyznaczałem poziom muru fundamentowego, póżniej wg. linii pionowej murowałem ścianki wewnętrzne - bardzo wygodne rozwiązanie. Przydał się także przy przenoszeniu poziomów wylewanych nadproży czy innych rzeczy. Ostatnio robiłem sufit podwieszany - sprawdził się w 100%. 
W przyszłości przyda się pewnie do kafelek, do czego jeszcze zobaczymy. W każdym bądź razie ja mam i sobie chwalę.

pozdro

henry

----------


## akm97

To miło *henry22*, ale *ravJG* zadał to pytanie prawie dwa lata temu więc pewnie już dokonał wyboru. Może ustosunkujesz się do mojego problemu. Zamieszczam poniżej zdjęcie z funkcjonalności mojego lasera. W załączeniu przesyłam zdjęcie jak to wygląda. Zdjęcie zrobione w dzień, ale pomieszczenie zacienione, światło w pomieszczeniu nie zapalone, bez lampy błyskowej. Odległość poziomicy od ściany ok. 2 m. Główna linia nie zwęża się, ani nie rozszerza, to tylko tak wygląda na zdjęciu. Chodzi mi o te dodatkowe linie widoczne ponad główną linią.

Nie wiem, czy to świadczy o uszkodzeniu lasera, czy też taka jego uroda

----------


## darkob

To chyba normalne bo w moim też są te linie.

----------


## akm97

No to trochę mnie uspokoiłeś. Zaniepokoiła mnie ta różnica w stosunku do idealnej linii pionowej, ale wynika to pewnie z różnicy w ich projekcji. Gdyby ktoś miał inne zdanie proszę o wpis.

----------


## UZOON75

Obserwowałem zastosowanie lasera podczas prac związanych z suchą zabudową z płyt gk. Wyznaczanie poziomów sufitów i montaż profili przyściennych szło błyskawicznie,tak samo zresztą było w przypadku zabudów pionowych.Punkty świetlne po odznaczeniu na podłodze przenoszono za pomocą funkcji pionu na sufit.Praktycznie przy wyznaczaniu poziomów i pionów moi wykonawcy nie korzystali z poziomic.Tak mnie ta zabawka zafascynowała, że kupiłem na allegro, podobny lecz znacznie tańszy laser krzyżowy z funkcją samoczynnej niwelacji oraz funkcją pionu -PCL 20 boscha wraz ze statywem.Jak dotąd sprawdza się znakomicie.Jedyne zastrzeżenia mam do tyczki-dwukrotnie wymieniałem ją na gwarancji po tym jak się zablokowała i nie dawała się ani wydłużyć ani też skrócić.

----------


## akm97

Dodam jeszcze, że chciałem zakupić laser od tego sprzedawcy http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=3426293831, ale ktoś mnie ubiegł. Później z nim pisałem, i on z kolei twierdził, że u niego żadnych dodatkowych linii poziomych nie było, co wydają się potwierdzać zamieszczone zdjęcia.

----------


## grzeniu666

Używałem regularnie 3 laserów (Bosz PCL 1 i 20, CST ILMXL) i takich linii nie odnotowałem

----------


## scashone

Zastanawiam sie nad tym laserem a Bosch GLL 2-15 Professional . Cena podobna. Ciągle się zastanawiam i mysle czy dookólny rzut lasera bedzie mi na cos potrzebny skoto ten krzyzowy tez moge podwieśićw kącie i tez będe mial cała plaszczyzne. a poza tym niebieski jest dokładniejszy..

----------


## maxb

Mam pll360 i żałuję że go kupiłem... tak późno  :big grin:  Odrysowanie poziomów w pomieszczeniu zajmuje minutę i zawsze wychodzi równa płaszczyzna. Z poziomicą obrysowując pomieszczenie np 4x5m zawsze wyjdą jakieś nierówności, no chyba że stosować jakieś wynalazki typu szlaufwaga ale to trochę nie ta epoka  :big grin:  Gdybym robił więcej w wykończeniówce to następnym zakupem byłby GLL 3-80 (ztcp to taki model). Nie wiem w czym ten GLL 2-15 ma być dokładniejszy, bo jeśli robotę z robisz dokładnością tego zielonego PLL to raczej z poziomicą nie masz co szukać odchyłek. Oczywiście jeśli masz sprawny laser bo jak mniemam jest możliwość jego uszkodzenia/rozkalibrowania jak każdego urządzenia  :smile:

----------


## Norbi89

Zastanawiam sie nad Boshem PCL 20 ktoś używał ? Gdzie kupić aby nie przepłacić ?

----------

